# Captain America - The First Avenger



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok, no-one's mentioned this yet. Chris Evans from Fantastic Four will be Cap.

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2010/03/chris-evans-takes-captain-americas-shield.html


----------

